# Room Modes



## loupy31 (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi All,
Can someone tell me if my understanding of room modes is correct,

Ok, where there is a RM, that particular Frequency will be prominent in that room, So for Eg: If say floor to ceiling the RM peaks at 74 hz, I assume placing thick absorption on that axis, will improve the response heard.
Just trying to get my head around some of the terms used.

Peter


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

loupy31 said:


> Hi All,
> Can someone tell me if my understanding of room modes is correct,
> 
> Ok, where there is a RM, that particular Frequency will be prominent in that room, So for Eg: If say floor to ceiling the RM peaks at 74 hz, I assume placing thick absorption on that axis, will improve the response heard.
> ...


There are educational pages at a number of websites from the vendors of acoustical treatments.
Try http://www.realtraps.com/info.htm or http://gikacoustics.com/articles/ as examples.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

And remember that modes can also be nulls, not just peaks

Bryan


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

loupy31 said:


> If say floor to ceiling the RM peaks at 74 hz, I assume placing thick absorption on that axis, will improve the response heard.


It would have to be a very thick panel to absorb at 74Hz. One alternative is to put your subwoofer at the null of that mode, which would be the midpoint of room height, and remeasure to see if that cancels out the peak at 74Hz.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

You can probably use a 4-6" panel spaced 4-6" off the ceiling and address it.

Bryan


----------

